# Swimming Lessons



## Feralpudel

I'm not laughing! I took Dexter for a swimming lesson in a pool as a puppy. This woman was very experienced at introducing dogs to swimming, and it got him off to a good start. Swimming is such wonderful exercise for dogs (and people!) at all ages...and fun!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles

Love the pics, looks like lots of fun


----------



## jazzi480

We are lucky enough to have a pool, and with patience and practice both the girls swim. Jazzi loves to fetch, and will go forever, Ella will fetch but prefers to Float on her Boat!


----------



## 2719

In the first video you could see the fear in Sterling's eyes...but by the second lesson he looked much more comfortable.

One of my late Apricots could not swim either. When I went to the beach she had to be with me and would walk out behind me but as soon as it got too deep she would start flailing and sink and I would have to rescue her. I tried to teach her to swim but she never got the hang of it...but would still follow me out to the deep water...she just loved me enough to go where she couldn't swim.

On an unrelated note.....Does having the name Sherry coincide with poodle ownership?
Im a Sherry...you're a Sherry and there are a few Sherry's (Cherie) on this forum....cool eh?


----------



## MTWaggin

Yes he was pretty freaked lesson #1 but we simply take is slow. He's signed up for a total of 10 lessons - 10 hours over 10 weeks so I think he will be fine. Of course it will be a training step backwards when we get to the open water but I have found a friend or two with water dogs that will help encourage him too. That first time fear is what I saw when we waded as a puppy - then the stubborn so that is why we took this opportunity. I like to kayak and want to be able to take him along in the boat so swimming with a lifevest is important AND I'm hoping to hunt test with him so swimming w/o a vest is also important. This way he'll get both AND it poops out puppy at least once a week! LOL


----------



## puppylove

I would never laugh. I've given lessons to all of my dogs. Beware that you don't create a monster. It's pretty hard to keep Jackson out of the water now!


----------



## Liz

Can y'all share some tips on teaching a dog to enjoy swimming? Mia knows how to swim, but doesn't like it. Last summer, when she was small, I took her out in the water and let her swim back to shore in order to teach her to swim. But now on our hikes, even when her friends launch themselves into the water, she stays on the shore. She seems to be getting braver, but it is slow going. Is there a good way to re-introduce her to the water?


----------



## MTWaggin

How old is Mia? Sterling hated the water last year but he was very young and frankly all of our water was cold. He didn't even want to wade thank you. I did take him out a couple of times and he would go in but not willingly. He still really doesn't although once in the pool he is better. Warm water is best, life vest to start and HIGH VALUE treats! Sterling is getting chicken liver treats and string cheese when swimming - doesn't get those for anything else. We also found making one of his toys also high value on land then transfering it to water helped. I'm all for being patient and letting them figure it out but sometimes if given an option they won't do it. For Sterling with our lives being what they are (hiking, swimming, kayaking) he needed to do it, finding the rehab pool was a godsend.

Sherry


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

*Is 5 months too early*

Our previous Spoo couldn't be kept out of the water, but it took till he was about 15 months (and a duck that pretended to be wounded) for him to swim. I'm thinking of signing our new pup up for lessons, but am wondering if I'm pushing it, and should wait till he's a bit older. We are part-time at our home on the lake, and I kayak as well, so I'ld really like him to swim. The lake is frozen till around late April, and doesn't really warm up till July. So I was thinking a head start would be good...


----------



## cliffdweller

Liz said:


> Can y'all share some tips on teaching a dog to enjoy swimming? Mia knows how to swim, but doesn't like it. Last summer, when she was small, I took her out in the water and let her swim back to shore in order to teach her to swim. But now on our hikes, even when her friends launch themselves into the water, she stays on the shore. She seems to be getting braver, but it is slow going. Is there a good way to re-introduce her to the water?


I had a Weimaraner that I adopted as a 5yo; she had been abused & had most likely spent most of her life in a kennel, without much human contact. I was accustomed to letting my dogs swim in a pond & the first time I took her there with the other dogs, she saw a fish from the small dock and just jumped right in. Well, she was shocked, because she didn't really know what "water" _was_, in this context. She went under before instinctively swimming to shore. She was water shy after this experience.

Here is what I did. I took her often (3-4 times a week, or more) to a rather small creek near my house and waded in the water with her, giving lots of praise & encouragement. Very gradually, we waded deeper and deeper. Lots of praise & encouragement. When it came time for actual swimming, I supported her body. Lots of praise & encouragement. Finally, she was swimming on her own and she eventually became the best of all my dogs in the water. I could not keep her from getting in water without physically restraining her. When I brought her down here (Florida Keys) she would swim and hunt along the edges of the mangroves 'til I pulled her out of the water!

It took patience and time, praise & encouragement. Sure, all dogs _can_ swim, but you want your dog to _love_ the water.

------------------------------------


----------



## MTWaggin

Swim Lesson #4 photos and video are up here: MTWaggin Blog

Also if you cruise through the posts prior you'll see some of his new (albeit it butchered) haircut!

Sherry & Sterling


----------



## Liz

Thanks for the tips everybody. I'll give it another try this summer, when the weather and water are warmer. Mia is only 9 months old, and one of her puppy friends, an 11 month old PWD, just discovered her joy of swimming. On the other hand, her 9 month old Wheaten friend has been diving into water since she got home at 8 weeks, so I guess there's a lot of variation.


----------



## hilshaven

At what age do you suggest teaching a spoo to swim? I want our puppy to enjoy the water as well as be a good swimmer. And where do you find swimming lessons for dogs?! Loved the videos! Our spoo wont arrive for another month, but I am information collecting (and loving it!!!) 

My Lab was not really thrilled with swimming and I am not sure if it was because I went about it the wrong way. 

I live near the ocean and plan on daily walks on the beach. However I am thinking of getting a kiddie pool and putting a few inches of water for the pup to play in when he is old enough...any advice?


----------



## Fbkathleen

Enzo was afraid to swim at first so he would panic trying to raise his head too high and then slowly sink. I took him for one swimming lesson so I could learn how to work with him. We use a life jacket and now he thinks he is a very good swimmer. I think he views it as a bathing suit since he does not understand the concept of life jacket. 

He does better without the jacket too as he is no longer afraid. The instructor told me to hold up his back legs from underneath to help him but the back claws are deadly. Suggestions are welcome. Now he is beyond himself with joy when he swims. He jumps in and loves getting his toys. In fact when he focuses on a toy his stroke improves. Yesterday after we swam he came in the house with an attack of the zoomies as he was so excited he had been swimming. 

This leads to my next question. He has a wild topknot which I love but he is constantly getting it wet. He climbs in the shower all the time and lies in the wading pool at the dog park. He has a tendency to mat behind his ears. I had been remiss but I am now brushing and combing every day. I use conditioner when I shampoo him. Any other ideas?


----------

